# Here's what I'll be doing when you all go on strike :)



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Ive been on strike for a month already


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


Everyone who is not driving should be ordering rides and canceling at 4.5 minutes.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


Please Son. At 10x Pins will simply fake a stroke and call the Bambulance...it would be cheaper for them. Or take the Taxi. But you go ahead and chase those phantom 10x pings all around Roseville. Where ever in the heck it is. Good luck with that.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Visitor said:


> I'll be driving. If you take issue with the rates then stop driving for Uber.


Yes, we plan to. Or do you miss the point of the Post entirely? And why do you object to a measure designed to benefit you as equally as it will benefit all GUber drivers? Why are you not willing to work for your own benefit, instead of Gubers? Get on board the Bus, Gus. You'll enjoy the ride. We are trying to help you!!!


----------



## Visitor (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm with you; however, the rates are different in each state sometimes by city. And we are replaceable, Uber makes it super easy to drive for them. A person does not need to know the way around because the app guides. There's the occasional construction or heavy traffic Uber doesn't know about. I see this "Stryke" as an effort in futility. As long as drivers are easy to come by, and they are, Uber has no reason to pay higher rates to drivers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Visitor said:


> I'll be driving. If you take issue with the rates then stop driving for Uber.


you're not welcome to strike with us!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

veeger2 said:


> DB2448 what a jag off. A big FU from da 'burg.


If we really want to f*** with drivers who work we could call an uber, have another of us get in it (so not the app holder) and have the app holder cancel it 5 miles down the road. Oh dear, wrong pax! So sorry!

Someone else comes and picks us up from where we get dumped and app holder asks for a refund.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

how about we request uber pool. that way if he has a rider, the riders are being impacted by the cancellations. they just got off the freeway for nothing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jrboy said:


> how about we request uber pool. that way if he has a rider, the riders are being impacted by the cancellations. they just got off the freeway for nothing.


No UberPOOL in houston but I like your thinking.


----------



## debalzac (Aug 8, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Ive been on strike for a month already


How?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

debalzac said:


> How?


Done Uber for 3 years already, finally moving on.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


I pray to God your transmission fail on that Day . Amen .


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I pray to God your transmission fail on that Day . Amen .


Karma can be a b-tch sometimes.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Have fun getting fired because of low ratings due to surge. I can already hear the comments sections of your account.

"10x surge what bull****" 1 star
"if im paying this much i should be getting pick up in a helicopter" 1 star 
"Car didn't turn into a private jet" 1 star
"Didn't even have macaroons" 1 star
"_______" 1 star
etc...

But im suuuuurree uber will hear your side of the story before deactivating you. LOL!!!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

331303 said:


> Have fun getting fired because of low ratings due to surge. I can already hear the comments sections of your account.
> 
> "10x surge what bull****" 1 star
> "if im paying this much i should be getting pick up in a helicopter" 1 star
> ...


Exactly he will have $300 dollars ,but no access to the app.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Plus it's entirely possible if this is on the news pax will demand refunds because it's an intentional surge by uber. goodbye 300$ goodbye uber.

uber will be like


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Then in that case, you can keep watching the rates drop and keep watching your car get run down to the ground for .50cents a mile after tax, maintence,gas. Youre only hurting yourself in the long run so go ahead and drive during the strike. Sell your soul for a couple hundred. You may make money during the strike but at what cost? Think for your future.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Then in that case, you can keep watching the rates drop and keep watching your car get run down to the ground for .50cents a mile after tax, maintence,gas. Youre only hurting yourself in the long run so go ahead and drive during the strike. Sell your soul for a couple hundred. You may make money during the strike but at what cost? Think for your future.


But then again, probably the reason why youre doing Uber is because you didnt prepare for your future when you were younger so keep making the same mistakes and drivr during the strike. Make sure Uber will keep dropping their prices and let them keep ramming you from behind because you love it


----------



## Visitor (Aug 29, 2015)

Ya'll are missing the point. 1. Most Uber drivers aren't on this forum and don't know about a stryke. 2. You are not an employee you are a contractor and as such do not have employee "rights". 3. Your threats to request then cancel at 4.5 min can be mitigated. Good luck with your stryke. If I were Uber I would cancel the account of every Uber contractor that did not work in those 4 day's.


----------



## Visitor (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok fine insult if that's all you got. But tell me why you think some drivers not driving for 3 day's will have an impact on Uber?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> how about we request uber pool. that way if he has a rider, the riders are being impacted by the cancellations. they just got off the freeway for nothing.


Or start a pillow fight in the car. Drivers can't collect clean up fee for goose feathers.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

People the strike won't work. There are so much drivers that are so dam Dumb, it's a waste of time. ..


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Visitor said:


> Ya'll are missing the point. 1. Most Uber drivers aren't on this forum and don't know about a stryke. 2. You are not an employee you are a contractor and as such do not have employee "rights". 3. Your threats to request then cancel at 4.5 min can be mitigated. Good luck with your stryke. If I were Uber I would cancel the account of every Uber contractor that did not work in those 4 day's.


they will know about the strike. when they get cancelled we will send a text. and you're right we do not have rights. uber always threatens with deactivation and we're tired of those threats. and it is not a 4 day strike. not even a 3 day strike. closer to a 2 day strike. Oct 16th 5pm to Oct 18th 10pm.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Visitor said:


> Ok fine insult if that's all you got. But tell me why you think some drivers not driving for 3 day's will have an impact on Uber?


1. bring awareness. 2.media coverage. 3. riders will complain of high surge. 4. riders will find out and use other means of transportation.(less business) 5. pax will download lyft app. (believe me uber does not want pax with another option for rides on their phone.) i believe #5 will hit them hard because that goes way beyond the 2 day strike.


----------



## Justinlasvegas34 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wowowow hold up, there's a strike going on?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> Wowowow hold up, there's a strike going on?


lol. yes. watch the video. "uber freedom" facebook page.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> Wowowow hold up, there's a strike going on?


no more complaining and being just talk...time to take action. are you in?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

October 16th at 5pm to Oct 18th 10pm.


----------



## Justinlasvegas34 (Aug 20, 2015)

lol. I don't understand. If you don't like it, then why don't you just quit?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> lol. I don't understand. If you don't like it, then why don't you just quit?


because like every one i bought into ubers lies of $35 an hr. saw this as a perfect fit because of a disability that keeps me from hard labor (construction). but this fight is not just about me it's about all uber drivers that are being taken. most drivers are living pay check to pay check and are trying to provide for their family. quitting is not an option for most people...some of us have the heart in us to fight back.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


Striking is silly since we don't have an employer. WE ARE PRIVATE CONTRACTORS. Users of the technology can just boycot by uninstalling the app.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Striking is silly since we don't have an employer. WE ARE PRIVATE CONTRACTORS. Users of the technology can just boycot by uninstalling the app.


are we really private contractors? uber repeatedly threatens to deactivate us for declining rides that are too far away. what's silly is to continue to allow uber to make threats concerning our business.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

we may not have an employer but behind that app theres someone making billions of dollars. believe that.


----------



## Justinlasvegas34 (Aug 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> we may not have an employer but behind that app theres someone making billions of dollars. believe that.


Dude, duh. We don't have a ****ing boss one room away. They have a right to keep their contractors in line if they aren't doing a good job. And since when do employees make huge profits when the company does well? Only unless you own shares of the company! You're a ****ing employee not the goddamn CEO. You didn't take on NYC taxi cab companies, the CEO did. So what if he's an ass? You don't have to work for him. You are replaceable. Your worth to UBER is $150 because that's how much a referral is worth (in my city). Get your head out of your asshole and get another job if this isn't enough for you. Or better yet, start your own business. If you become successful, I'm sure as shit you ain't gonna start giving your employees 1000% raises for all their hard work.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> Dude, duh. We don't have a ****ing boss one room away. They have a right to keep their contractors in line if they aren't doing a good job. And since when do employees make huge profits when the company does well? Only unless you own shares of the company! You're a ****ing employee not the goddamn CEO. You didn't take on NYC taxi cab companies, the CEO did. So what if he's an ass? You don't have to work for him. You are replaceable. Your worth to UBER is $150 because that's how much a referral is worth (in my city). Get your head out of your asshole and get another job if this isn't enough for you. Or better yet, start your own business. If you become successful, I'm sure as shit you ain't gonna start giving your employees 1000% raises for all their hard work.


you may feel you're worth $150, but i know my worth. that is why i will go offline on Oct 16th at 5pm... the CEO is nothing without drivers. and we're ready to demonstrate our value.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Visitor said:


> I'll be driving. If you take issue with the rates then stop driving for Uber.


Everybody has issues with life, do they end life? Everybody tries to make it happier by fighting to solve issues. Dont you understand simple logic?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

This is dirty as hell but yes I will be canceling on drivers who drive durning the strike and doing my best to cause ruckus on uber.


----------



## Justinlasvegas34 (Aug 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you may feel you're worth $150, but i know my worth. that is why i will go offline on Oct 16th at 5pm... the CEO is nothing without drivers. and we're ready to demonstrate our value.


lol. I run a business on the weekdays and only uber drive on the weekends because I'm renovating my house and need a little extra cash. The CEO is a billionaire without drivers, just a reminder. Don't forget it.

Andddddd guess what? The uber strike is when I'm taking a vacation. Looks like I'm indirectly participating. Grrrreeaaaaattt. Good luck, I guess...


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> lol. I run a business on the weekdays and only uber drive on the weekends because I'm renovating my house and need a little extra cash. The CEO is a billionaire without drivers, just a reminder. Don't forget it.
> 
> Andddddd guess what? The uber strike is when I'm taking a vacation. Looks like I'm indirectly participating. Grrrreeaaaaattt. Good luck, I guess...


oh, i didn't know travis was a billionaire before uber. my bad. i don't really care to know his life story.


----------



## Justinlasvegas34 (Aug 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> oh, i didn't know travis was a billionaire before uber. my bad. i don't really care to know his life story.


You should learn about the man who signs your paycheck. If 100% of the uber drivers quit tomorrow he'd retire a happy billionaire. You waste your time with this joke when you could learn from him, become an entrepreneur and actually make the money that you are trying to earn. But you're so brainwashed into thinking that having a turd job is the only way to make money. I feel sorry for people who can't even fathom the idea of owning their own successful business. Like I said before, good luck. You are an idiot.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


I will order and cancel on morons like you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Visitor said:


> I'm with you; however, the rates are different in each state sometimes by city. And we are replaceable, Uber makes it super easy to drive for them. A person does not need to know the way around because the app guides. There's the occasional construction or heavy traffic Uber doesn't know about. I see this "Stryke" as an effort in futility. As long as drivers are easy to come by, and they are, Uber has no reason to pay higher rates to drivers.


Given that you are in my town and a turd, you are making me think about whether I should make phantom calls or not.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> You should learn about the man who signs your paycheck. If 100% of the uber drivers quit tomorrow he'd retire a happy billionaire. You waste your time with this joke when you could learn from him, become an entrepreneur and actually make the money that you are trying to earn. But you're so brainwashed into thinking that having a turd job is the only way to make money. I feel sorry for people who can't even fathom the idea of owning their own successful business. Like I said before, good luck. You are an idiot.


Who are you ?I guess more than an idiot +moron giving sermon at wrong place.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> You should learn about the man who signs your paycheck. If 100% of the uber drivers quit tomorrow he'd retire a happy billionaire. You waste your time with this joke when you could learn from him, become an entrepreneur and actually make the money that you are trying to earn. But you're so brainwashed into thinking that having a turd job is the only way to make money. I feel sorry for people who can't even fathom the idea of owning their own successful business. Like I said before, good luck. You are an idiot.


happy billionaire. thats an oxy-moron, like you. he's greedy like any other billionaire. he doesn't care about drivers. the love of money is the root of all evil. some people need this job to provide for their kids. don't ever diminish that. and for others, involvement in this nation wide strike is for principle. not every american is gonna have a successful business or be a billionaire. if you think that then you are delusional. i will not stand for the billionaire that wants the whole pie, i will stand for those that are living pay check to pay check trying to feed their children. while the one who signs their pay check is threatening with deactivation not gaf about their plight.


----------



## Visitor (Aug 29, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that you are in my town and a turd, you are making me think about whether I should make phantom calls or not.


By all means make the phantom calls. It won't be me driving that weekend. I'm not opposed to a strike. I'm not going to go along to get along with idiots who cannot or will not justify with logic their intended actions. One Uber driver commenting on this thread thus far has provided a logical response. A response like the one you gave tells me a lot about you. Good luck.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

It amazes me to see people on here and their comments. Especially those with the boilerplate "if you don't like the job, quit" response. 

In case some of you don't understand, not everyone is afforded the same opportunities as you or myself for that matter (I Uber part time) so to just flat out say "quit" either lack this understanding or lack reasoning and compassion that any normal, decent human being possesses. 

Drivers, like myself, those on this forum and those with the negative comments do share a common goal...we want to be successful. If you are successful and are against this strike, then I commend you. Have you shared the methods that lead you to be successful (not including sharing your "sweet spots")? If not, then you're contributing to the problem instead of being a part of the solution. Honestly, I don't think I would be making money with Uber if I hadn't learned the art of ARCO and checking passenger's ratings and choosing not to pick up riders outside of a six minute travel timeframe. But these were shared by other users on this forum. 

For the most part, Uber has worked for me because I'm able to accomplish what I set out with it, which is to supplement my full time income. But that doesn't mean I like how Uber operates as a business and it doesn't mean that I will stand for some of Uber's tactics when it comes to the treatment of drivers. Keep in mind that just because these tactics haven't affected you thus far that you are safe. From what I've seen, Uber likes to creep market to market and place their death grip on the drivers. Whether it's slashing rates under the guise of riders having more rides to do and that equates to more money to deactivating drivers in retaliation for them working a system Uber designed so that drivers can actually make money. And honestly, as independent contractors, shouldn't we be able to choose which fares we take? Hmm...sounds suspect to me. And eventually Uber will hit everyone where it hurts. Maybe they'll force Select and Black to take X requests like they tried to in Dallas. Maybe they'll cut the fare of SUV or XL to promote that category and tell you it's best for you because it will result in more rides which in turn will generate more income. Get the point?

The bottom line is that as long as drivers continue to mosey along with the status quo of low rates, poor driver support, being devalued by a "no tip" culture and facing termination for us exercising our rights as "partners", then we can't expect things to get better. I want to be part of the solution instead of a big part of the problem.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm a gambling man myself .....and I am all over the under on how many people gonna strike


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Visitor, 331303, and debalzac.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers *have 30 Days to Opt-out of* *Binding Arbitration.*

UNS


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> You should learn about the man who signs your paycheck. If 100% of the uber drivers quit tomorrow he'd retire a happy billionaire. You waste your time with this joke when you could learn from him, become an entrepreneur and actually make the money that you are trying to earn. But you're so brainwashed into thinking that having a turd job is the only way to make money. I feel sorry for people who can't even fathom the idea of owning their own successful business. Like I said before, good luck. You are an idiot.


Dude actually, you are the IDIOT to believe that Travis is a true billionaire. Clearly you have no clue how valuations are applied to private/public companies and the bullshit metrics wallstreet tries to sell, nor what it means to be a 'billionaire' on paper versus a true billionaire (ie: Mark Cuban). Travis could try to sell all his stock tommorrow and there would be NO LIQUIDITY because it is NOT a public company. Uber has very LITTLE tangible assets. The valuation claims that it is worth "50 billion" as a company is a joke. Read my prior posts on valuation compared to EBAY on a 1.7 price sales multiple since the company has yet to earn a profit and you will see at BEST, Uber may have a valuation off 1.7 sales at just above $800 million.

Once again, it takes TANGIBLE ASSETS to truly call yourself a billionaire. Uber has ONE APP... where are the rest of the assets? They have a throw away workforce form the 1099 drivers to the 1099 customer service reps.

Don't talk out your ass before YOU LEARN ABOUT valuations because it makes you look even more foolish to those who actually have an education in finance.

BONG!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> It amazes me to see people on here and their comments. Especially those with the boilerplate "if you don't like the job, quit" response.
> 
> In case some of you don't understand, not everyone is afforded the same opportunities as you or myself for that matter (I Uber part time) so to just flat out say "quit" either lack this understanding or lack reasoning and compassion that any normal, decent human being possesses.
> 
> ...


Very eloquently put. The most intelligent post I've read in a long time.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that you are in my town and a turd, you are making me think about whether I should make phantom calls or not.


Cpt. Disgusted Driver we will need you at the protest to help rally the troops! Even if you don't decide to participate in phantom calls campaign we will still need to have you at the state Capitol protest!! Plus there is Anti Uber T shirts being given outI heard


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Visitor said:


> Ya'll are missing the point. 1. Most Uber drivers aren't on this forum and don't know about a stryke. 2. You are not an employee you are a contractor and as such do not have employee "rights". 3. Your threats to request then cancel at 4.5 min can be mitigated. Good luck with your stryke. If I were Uber I would cancel the account of every Uber contractor that did not work in those 4 day's.


Absolutely you have the right to drive and I for one do not want to be an employee. I've completed over 1500 rides working p/t, survived the uber learning curve, did my own maintenance, and never had the illusion that I would make unreal $$. Yet I expected a fair and level playing field as a "partner" with uncle Travis. I have first hand experience with ubers insurance and I've been treated better at a Walmart during holiday shopping. Only to see rares go from $1.25/.25 to $1.05/.18 and now .90/.16 yet local cabs rates remain at $2.25/.50 and of course uber still grabbing 20%.
My point is you are nothing more than a disposable napkin.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


nobody going to strike, people talk about it but they never do it ,that what makes uber so powerful


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Everyone who is not driving should be ordering rides and canceling at 4.5 minutes.


not trying to be the debbie downer here, I believe there is a filter on new accounts that after so many cancels the account gets suspended automatically. In order to prolong the life of a burner account you need to take a ride so that uber knows its a real account. New accounts that just cancel get suspended pretty quick.

Also, in Los Anegeles, there are currently about 30,000 active driver accounts. You will probably need at least 10 - 15,000 peeps just in the city of LA to have enough of an impact for uber to take notice.

This is going to be very difficult. But if you are going to hit uber hard, it will have to be at their peek times. Friday 3PM - 3AM, Saturday 3PM - 3AM, Monday 4AM - 10AM.

If you could control these time slots, you would have ubers attention. You don't need to do 2 - 3 days straight as you do not want to hold passengers hostage. Make your point, then release the death grip. You don't want to prevent them from going out or getting to work, you just want to make it inconvenient for them.

If you impact the passenger too much, they will leave and not come back. Make a statement, yes, leave them incapacitated, No.

You all have an uphill battle. You need a good stake of drivers, 2,000 drivers isn't going to cut it and there will be allot of newbies out there that wont know and be driving.

Just an FYI. Not taking sides.

Good luck to you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> not trying to be the debbie downer here, I believe there is a filter on new accounts that after so many cancels the account gets suspended automatically. In order to prolong the life of a burner account you need to take a ride so that uber knows its a real account. New accounts that just cancel get suspended pretty quick.
> 
> Also, in Los Anegeles, there are currently about 30,000 active driver accounts. You will probably need at least 10 - 15,000 peeps just in the city of LA to have enough of an impact for uber to take notice.
> 
> ...


waaaaaa waaaaaa (trying to get the Debbie Downer sound)

Good points, all of them. I would have felt better if this was a single day or even just a few key hours that everyone logged off but oh well.

I think the goal might well be to get some publicity. I'm going to send it in to Huff post because they seem to be willing to do negative uber stuff and lets see if some news outlets won't pick it up. I'll also send it in to our local news station in the hopes that they will run a story which will alert both riders and drivers.


----------



## Ricardo gonzalez (Apr 14, 2015)

when and were is the strike going to happend?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

So these burner accounts need a real name that matches a real credit card? Uber's not going to be able to figure out there is something suspicious going on? They won't be able to match rider names to driver names since the accounts are linked? No one from Uber ever reads these forums?

If someone wants to strike or not, that's their decision. Spoofing requests to supposedly punish non-strikers is dumb.

When the ping comes in from a burner account, there won't be a rider rating. People who decide to drive simply have to ignore requests from riders with no ratings.

Me? I may strike, I may not. It's my business. I don't drive on Friday nights or Saturdays anyway.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


It was only a matter of time until this unenlightened post appeared in response to the nationwide strike topic. Question is, why post your intention to scab? Wouldn't you want to keep your plans a secret? You'd make more short term money.

Look at the bigger picture. Two days off might help bring about a way better situation for you and everyone else. Verses going out to scab so you can make a bit extra. Then it's back to the same old crap.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Problem is, we don't have a union and a strike fund.

I don't get hating on people who decide not to strike because they need to work.

Technically, drivers who decide to work aren't scabs according to the normal definition.

I normally don't work during the strike times anyway, aside from Sunday afternoons. I could take an extra day off and try to make it up during the week.

But, there's an outside chance the Astros could be hosting the playoff games on Friday and Saturday. That would be huge money with airport, game and party runs. Striking that weekend, assuming the games come to Houston, means throwing away hundreds of dollars.

Just throwing out food for thought.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I support the idea despite it being completely far fetched to suppose that this sort of effort could succeed.

To organize a boycott that would result in even 50% participation would cost millions. We're talking about a hypothetical. Something like this would require an effort and funding similar in scale to a national political campaign.

First you need money. A lot of money.
50,000 drivers coughing up $10 each?
Well...that's not gonna cut it.

How about getting one of UBER's competitors in on the funding? Those companies in China or India may be interested. 

Hmmm?


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Seriously everyone is going on strike. I quit driving ...lets see what will happen on that day...


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> not trying to be the debbie downer here, I believe there is a filter on new accounts that after so many cancels the account gets suspended automatically. In order to prolong the life of a burner account you need to take a ride so that uber knows its a real account. New accounts that just cancel get suspended pretty quick.
> 
> Also, in Los Anegeles, there are currently about 30,000 active driver accounts. You will probably need at least 10 - 15,000 peeps just in the city of LA to have enough of an impact for uber to take notice.
> 
> ...


you're saying that la won't have an impact on the strike. i think you're wrong. not all drivers are full time. not all drivers work even part time. some work a couple of days. not all work the same days. if there are so many drivers out then why do we get calls 15 plus minutes away? if i decline that ping, which i do, the next driver will have to go further to pick up pax (let's say 17 minutes). now imagine that because of the strike that one driver is not there to pick up that 17 minute ride... guess what, the next driver will have to drive 20 minutes to pick up. and so on and so on with just a couple hundred drivers we can make an impact. mr optimus, that's dead time for you and uber. plus as you stated, pax may have to get to work. this will impact the passenger and they may not come back, as you also stated above. uber needs to seriously consider that. as for holding pax hostage...we now have media coverage. pax will be prepared and download lyft app or call a taxi.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

jrboy said:


> you're saying that la won't have an impact on the strike. i think you're wrong. not all drivers are full time. not all drivers work even part time. some work a couple of days. not all work the same days. if there are so many drivers out then why do we get calls 15 plus minutes away? if i decline that ping, which i do, the next driver will have to go further to pick up pax (let's say 17 minutes). now imagine that because of the strike that one driver is not there to pick up that 17 minute ride... guess what, the next driver will have to drive 20 minutes to pick up. and so on and so on with just a couple hundred drivers we can make an impact. mr optimus, that's dead time for you and uber. plus as you stated, pax may have to get to work. this will impact the passenger and they may not come back, as you also stated above. uber needs to seriously consider that. as for holding pax hostage...we now have media coverage. pax will be prepared and download lyft app or call a taxi.


Allot of assumptions. We'll see how it unfolds. But if you're going to strike in LA with even 1000 drivers it will not affect LA.

There's allot of newbies that get on boarded daily that have never looked for an uber support group online / social media. These are the ones that will counter act the strike.

It's good you're being optimistic. I wish you all the best, but what I see the biggest issue for the drivers is lack of skilled leadership to put this together as well as anyone with the knowledge to champion this project.

You need a goto person. Like a CEO. Has anyone reached out to uber to start negotiations? Normally, you have a head / group of people that establish contact with the company. They bring to the table the issues and the reasons for change.

I have not yet seen anything in writing that has been given to uber for the concerns of the drivers and the reason the concerns should be changed.

What I see is peeps talking shit about uber. Showing up at ubers office with signs. Yet there has been no formal contact with the company as to a list of issues and the reasons drivers would like change.

Has anyone made contact with uber to represent the drivers? Has anything been formalized as to what exactly the drivers want? I see a bunch of posts of what you all want but nothing to validate why uber would give you what you wAnt.

We'll see how the strike goes. But from my point of view the strike lacks organization, direction and leadership.

Walking around a building holding up signs protesting gets you noticed. But without an actual person that can represent the drivers that actually has a contact within uber is pointless.

Put down a list of things drivers wAnt, next to that list put down 5 reasons why uber should give you that want. Then you will need someone to goto uber with your list and have a meeting with someone higher up and give them the chance to fix it or explain why it can't be done.

At this point, no one has formalized anything with uber. There isn't even a contact person that anyone has posted in any of these threads.

You basically have a list of things you want and there is no point of contact. Like I said. The organization of this strike is meaningless as uber has no formal notification of the concerns and what it is you want.

So when all of you pull your heads out of your asses and actually nominate a point person that can have a sit down with someone higher up at uber and get answers, that's your first step.

Like I said, everyone complains but they haven't even been given a chance to respond.

Has anyone gone into uber with a formal list of concerns? Who did you talk too? What was there response?

Good luck to all of you. I hope something pans out. But under the current way things are being done, a strike without a formal proposal to uber is putting the cart before the horse.

You normally strike after the company won't work with, you not before.

I have yet to see a proposal letter of concern to uber as well as any response letter from uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree that we may not be able to achieve results due to teh points you have brought up. 

But, Uber has been testing the limits of how much it can do to drivers before drivers can react to it. this strike is basically the very first reaction. Or an attempt of it. 

The least this strike can prove is this: drivers when united can cause harm to Uber's bottom line just like Uber has been undermining out bottom line. 
This is the only way Uber will listen. 

Everyone has complained about these items and Uber knows about them all:

* $4.00 min fare is too low. 
* $1.00/mile (or lower) rates in many markets are too low and unjustifiable, an increase is needed
* time value should be higher and not $0.13/minute or less in many markets. This is below minimum wage. It should be at least 25 cents. 
* TIPS: Every service industry worker is allowed to take tips. Uber discourages them, prevents them, lies about them and this directly impacts driver earnings negatively. 
* To top all these, Uber now started using the SRF for rate hikes that are not shared with drivers. Instead, a flat percentage should be taken from the total fare and SRF need to be dropped all together to make us really partners. 

These concerns are all directly related to driver financial well being and have been voiced, protested and requested from Uber many many times by many individuals. 
Besides, Uber knows we are not happy about any of these. 

With a successful strike, they can at least consider listening to us. 

Right now, they don't and this is the problem. 

If Uber was a country, it would be a dictatorial one. 

We need more democracy and say in our partnership. 

This strike is about partners demanding to be treated as partners and not subjects.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I agree that we may not be able to achieve results due to teh points you have brought up.
> 
> But, Uber has been testing the limits of how much it can do to drivers before drivers can react to it. this strike is basically the very first reaction. Or an attempt of it.
> 
> ...


Is there a web page or some type of social media page (facebook) that all of this info is posted on so drivers can be informed in an organized way of what is going on??

I think every driver that currently knows about this strike should make it a point everyday of reaching out and contacting at least 5 drivers on the road that don't know about it and informing them about the strike and give them the web page of where all the info can be found.

Then, tell them to do the same thing. Find 5 people a day to inform them of what is going on and where to find the info.

It's like a pay it forward. But youre using the system to inform people and spread the word quickly. 5 people tell 5 people = 25 then the next day they tell 5 people each = 125 then the following day it will be 625. The number of driver that can be informed can build quickly. Just takes a little bit of time at your favorite 7-11. am/pm, fast food joint to start spreading the word.

Just an idea to help to inform drivers both new and old.

I think the biggest impedance to making a change is getting drivers informed.

But I don't think having a 24 hour strike is the best way to handle it, 4 hour intervals during the busiest time of day. We want to make a point, not piss off customers. Them getting to work a little later, is acceptable, them getting to work at noon is infringing on their lively hood too much and could turn them away permanently.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Is there a web page or some type of social media page (facebook) that all of this info is posted on so drivers can be informed in an organized way of what is going on??
> 
> I think every driver that currently knows about this strike should make it a point everyday of reaching out and contacting at least 5 drivers on the road that don't know about it and informing them about the strike and give them the web page of where all the info can be found.
> 
> ...


Encouraging other drivers to strike using the Uber system as a means to contact them is quite risky.

Uber retribution that can lead up to termination is very likely.

Anyone who depends on Uber income and cannot afford losing it must not use Uber platform to work against Uber.

However, on the web, on non-Uber platforms we can communicate freely.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Encouraging other drivers to strike using the Uber system as a means to contact them is quite risky.
> 
> Uber retribution that can lead up to termination is very likely.
> 
> ...


I think that's the answer. I wouldn't ping drivers and text them as it is traceable through uber. But if you see drivers on the road, introduce yourself and maybe exchange numbers and text them the web link where they can find info on the strike and uber driver support. Let them know to reach out to 5 drivers every day and pass the information along. It will be soon you will have allot of drivers that you can effectively pool a strike.

Using burner phones is fine, but they will get shut down. Using your real phone is too risky.

Out here in LA they are actively seeking more drivers. Looks like they just went through a turn over. Getting texts about every 3 days to refer friends.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Perhaps the effort should start with a GoFundMe site or Kickstartr. (sp.)

Then take that token seed money and get other interested parties to pony up.

Promoting a boycott will take many millions.

Another approach to consider is to focus the effort on targeted markets. Instead of a national effort, the money might be better spent in just a few select places. A successful boycott of one or two important cities might have a bigger media impact than a diffuse campaign. Plus, targeted cities would be far easier and cheaper to organize.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

I understand the desire for change, but to attack your co-workers incomes by cancelling etc is just a poor decision. Many may not be able to afford the impact of a few days without income. For you to force them to lose money is not right. I see many complain about not making much money, and now this mentality of gorilla-request-and-cancel just sounds as if it will only hurt your co-workers, those that could and most likely are behind your cause but just cannot afford to miss a few days income.

I do not see this tactic as a way to help the cause, but to only drive a wedge between the drivers long after the strike has come and gone.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

stuber said:


> Perhaps the effort should start with a GoFundMe site or Kickstartr. (sp.)
> 
> Then take that token seed money and get other interested parties to pony up.
> 
> ...


I don't think many people would give to the kickstarter fund. Most people already view Uber drivers and whiny and ungrateful.

I do agree that having each individual market organize their own function and terms will work best. Only drivers in Los Angeles will know what terms are important for them to operate and so forth for other markets. I don't think a blanket request other than to say that certain fare amounts will be the minimum Uber will set would work.

If we are going to be proactive about this, we do need to move to designate a point of contact for our group so they can act as a spokesperson to present our terms and can relay communications back to us. We should do this as soon as possible.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> they will know about the strike. when they get cancelled we will send a text. and you're right we do not have rights. uber always threatens with deactivation and we're tired of those threats. and it is not a 4 day strike. not even a 3 day strike. closer to a 2 day strike. Oct 16th 5pm to Oct 18th 10pm.


Do you guys not realize that when you create an account you start out with a 5 star rating, yes even dummy accounts. If the drivers working that day just ignore any 5 star riders we will avoid all the BS you are trying to pull. That is how easy it is to avoid this lack of a plan.

So if you work that day avoid 5 Star requests!! Don't worry about a few days of a low acceptance rates. Don't get bullied by this crap.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> Dude, duh. We don't have a ****ing boss one room away. They have a right to keep their contractors in line if they aren't doing a good job. And since when do employees make huge profits when the company does well? Only unless you own shares of the company! You're a ****ing employee not the goddamn CEO. You didn't take on NYC taxi cab companies, the CEO did. So what if he's an ass? You don't have to work for him. You are replaceable. Your worth to UBER is $150 because that's how much a referral is worth (in my city). Get your head out of your asshole and get another job if this isn't enough for you. Or better yet, start your own business. If you become successful, I'm sure as shit you ain't gonna start giving your employees 1000% raises for all their hard work.


You should probably keep your pie hole shut until your area starts getting deductions in rates and uber starts treating you like an employee And not the IC you are supposed to be. You have no business chirping as your market just started weeks ago. Uber shill has lots to learn about being an Uber driver.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Do you guys not realize that when you create an account you start out with a 5 star rating, yes even dummy accounts. If the drivers working that day just ignore any 5 star riders we will avoid all the BS you are trying to pull. That is how easy it is to avoid this lack of a plan.
> 
> So if you work that day avoid 5 Star requests!! Don't worry about a few days of a low acceptance rates. Don't get bullied by this crap.


Not true. Those not striking most likely don't know there is a strike. So why would those same drivers not take a 5 star rider? Good luck getting that memo out. By the way, many 5 star riders are out there currently. Those are real pax that are fairly new or actual tippers!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Not true. Those not striking most likely don't know there is a strike. So why would those same drivers not take a 5 star rider? Good luck getting that memo out. By the way, many 5 star riders are out there currently.


Yep and you strikers will be costing them (Legitimate 5 star riders) a ride but I won't be wasting my time chasing fake rides. There are a number of people out there that know of the strike and do not want to participate, the number is bigger than you think. I have been getting this message out for days any where I can.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

This is why most people don't think this "strike" will work and how can it when we can't even come together as drivers. I for one will not force anyone to stand for a cause that they don't believe in. To each their own. However, when the writing is on the wall in your market, don't say you weren't warned and don't say you didn't have an opportunity to do something about it.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yep and you strikers will be costing them (Legitimate 5 star riders) a ride but I won't be wasting my time chasing fake rides. There are a number of people out there that know of the strike and do not want to participate, the number is bigger than you think. I have been getting this message out for days any where I can.


This is where you are a schmuck. You agree we get treated like shit and you also drive for lyft. You have a back up plan so use it. I won't be making fake accounts and having drivers go 4 minutes out but I think people should be requesting rides and then texting right away explaining the strike and cancel quickly so they don't waste more time. You are sticking up for Uber and no need to do so. If you think the strike won't work then those driver that weekend will continue to pick up 5 star riders.

Also, why would we care about not picking up a 5 star rider? Strikers aren't picking up anyone that weekend!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> This is where you are a schmuck. You agree we get treated like shit and you also drive for lyft. You have a back up plan so use it. I won't be making fake accounts and having drivers go 4 minutes out but I think people should be requesting rides and then texting right away explaining the strike and cancel quickly so they don't waste more time. You are sticking up for Uber and no need to do so. If you think the strike won't work then those driver that weekend will continue to pick up 5 star riders.
> 
> Also, why would we care about not picking up a 5 star rider? Strikers aren't picking up anyone that weekend!


The threat is that people will be creating dummy accounts and requesting rides, this will make them a new customer with a 5 star rating. They are instructing people to wait 4.5 minutes then cancel and text. I do not want my time wasted at all so I am avoiding all 5 star requests to avoid the dummy accounts.

If you request and cancel from your own account then you would be the schmuck.

I do not think now is the right time to strike, I never said I didn't support the efforts, just not now. It is not planned very well, we need to regroup and re plan.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Allot of assumptions. We'll see how it unfolds. But if you're going to strike in LA with even 1000 drivers it will not affect LA.
> 
> There's allot of newbies that get on boarded daily that have never looked for an uber support group online / social media. These are the ones that will counter act the strike.
> 
> ...


I think uber is well aware of what we want without a formal proposal. Right now they just don't GAF.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberLou said:


> The threat is that people will be creating dummy accounts and requesting rides, this will make them a new customer with a 5 star rating. They are instructing people to wait 4.5 minutes then cancel and text. I do not want my time wasted at all so I am avoiding all 5 star requests to avoid the dummy accounts.
> 
> If you request and cancel from your own account then you would be the schmuck.
> 
> I do not think now is the right time to strike, I never said I didn't support the efforts, just not now. It is not planned very well, we need to regroup and re plan.


I hope Uber really fixes the problem where people cancel on drivers and driver gets nothing if it is less than 5 minutes. 
And I hope the fix it immediately in preparation to punish the unethical strikers. I am 100% behind that kind of a permanent change.

People requesting and cancelling rides and getting away without any penalty has been a problem all the time. 
If they decide to fix it by charging teh $5.00 after 1 minute in order to punish the strikers from hurting the working drivers, I will see it as a positive gain forward as the first benefit of the strike.

I hope Uber is watching and making changes like that


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think uber is well aware of what we want without a formal proposal. Right now they just don't GAF.


They know our grievances. They come here to MO it or what is going on and then send guys like Glados to act like just another poster. They will ignore and act like nothing is wrong.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> They know our grievances. They come here to MO it or what is going on and then send guys like Glados to act like just another poster. They will ignore and act like nothing is wrong.


I am 100% *sure *Uber is tracking every thing happening in this forum.

They know about everything drivers need from them.

Forum moderators should starts a new section to 'Talk to Uber" where we openly write to them emails about general stuff and invite them to comment.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I am 100% *sure *Uber is tracking every thing happening in this forum.
> 
> They know about everything drivers need from them.
> 
> Forum moderators should starts a new section to 'Talk to Uber" where we openly write to them emails about general stuff and invite them to comment.


As far as I know, UberPeople is the biggest driver forum. So I'm sure they watch it. Members of the media certainly know about UberPeople.

Basically, UBER doesn't have much interest in dissent from it's ranks. Obviously many customers couldn't care less whether drivers are profitable and happy.

No, UBER will only change when absolutely forced to change. The corporate culture there is astonishingly shitty. They don't fear government regulators.

But, Dallas and NY have proven that UBER will back down from a real fight.

A boycott to crash their system is the only thing they fear.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Allot of assumptions. We'll see how it unfolds. But if you're going to strike in LA with even 1000 drivers it will not affect LA.
> 
> There's allot of newbies that get on boarded daily that have never looked for an uber support group online / social media. These are the ones that will counter act the strike.
> 
> ...


i'm sorry but uber drivers have no voice. uber doesn't gaf about it's drivers. On oct 16th we will make our voices heard


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

So Uber is the root of all evil but from what im seeing... on this thread.... its drivers threatening drivers. 

It is always and will continue to be people against people. Uber is controlled by people...

Doing a strike and messing with other people's income with fake pings and what not... really?? If you drive for Uber and/or Lyft you make the best of it to make some money, even if its not a lot. For some its a side job, others PT and many will do this FT because they are unemployed. If you decide not to drive on those dates okay but dont force others to it. This concept of Uber being the root of all evil has become almost like religion and forcing it on others is awful.

If you don't drive for the strike its your choice. Don't drag other drivers into it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think uber is well aware of what we want without a formal proposal. Right now they just don't GAF.


Uber doesn't GAF unless the public or their investors GAF....
Such is the reason to make sure whatever message they intend to send during this strike, they make sure it's one the investors / public would sympathize with or at least acknowledge the concerns and expect Uber to do something about it.

Use the same tactics Uber uses on new markets, essentially.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


Make sure you keep your meter running while you do that.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> So Uber is the root of all evil but from what im seeing... on this thread.... its drivers threatening drivers.
> 
> It is always and will continue to be people against people. Uber is controlled by people...
> 
> ...


Are you still employed by Uber?


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Are you still employed by Uber?


No one is employed by Uber good sir. Hence the issue at hand.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubered-uber-phone.34439/#post-451793

Last I checked, the Uber office in San Diego is located @ the 'pyramid' next to Miramar. Not trying to be an @ss but since you said you "got hired", I figured maybe your opinion would be a little biased, in matters regarding Uber, that's all. Maybe I'm just mistaken & if so, I apologize.



Sebikun20 said:


> There's a few companies that do about $40\mo. I have cricket for example. 5bgb data for the $40-50 range. Also... Its not okay to be rude and make a big deal... The 'Uber gal' as you said just works as a representative and is doing her job. Alert texts are automated.... *I am a ndriver as well but I also just ghot hired to work at the 'pyramid'*.... So I speak, when a lot of issues are out of our control, is not okay.





frndthDuvel said:


> Thank you for letting us know we better think twice about what we say around here. I congratulate you on your decision to get a real job. Who said I was rude? Did you go track the gal down and ask her about what I had written here? Was I bummed that I had wasted over an hour of time and 40 miles to do what was requested in numerous texts? You think that was ok? I still have not seen a text saying it is strictly BYOD yet, how many other drivers have lost money trying to exchange phones? The UBER employee's job is to put up with Driver concerns. Too bad we do not get a chance to rate them. So again thanks for warning us to not say anything bad about UBER around here. Is part of your job description to keep an eye on us around here? *What limits do you have regarding what you would take to UBER about what you read around here?*
> 
> Kind of alarming that I get a text regarding my "completion rating". I just got notice yesterday it was 82% along with the congrats about being a top 5%er. Of course this warning today came after I wrote around here. LOL





Sebikun20 said:


> *You are seriously paranoid. I have better things to do than tattle. The fact that I even mentioned it should be enough. * Texting support goes to Indian people *who knows where not the support center in miramar..*.. And like I'm going to match up people from here to actual drivers lol paranoid thoughts at their finest. If anyone goes in frustered telling new drivers to not drive well then who in their right mind would want to offer help? In all the joins I've ever had I just be customers if they are being rude or start telling. Right to refuse service to a-hole and as a female men think they can go in there and intimidate.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubered-uber-phone.34439/#post-451793
> 
> Last I checked, the Uber office in San Diego is located @ the 'pyramid' next to Miramar. Not trying to be an @ss but since you said you "got hired", I figured maybe your opinion would be a little biased, in matters regarding Uber, that's all. Maybe I'm just mistaken & if so, I apologize.


 Thats funny. I actually took a different job and declined the Uber partner support rep. I just dislike people getting harassed in general. Regardless of where you work no one likes or enjoys being harassed.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

According to Uber Man, some volunteers might be willing to desecrate Uber cars upon requesting a false ride in order to lure them as a part of this strike. I'm having second thoughts about working during this period but I hope it's not true.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I am 100% *sure *Uber is tracking every thing happening in this forum. They know about everything drivers need from them.
> 
> Forum moderators should starts a new section to 'Talk to Uber" where we openly write to them emails about general stuff and invite them to comment.


I'm sure that could work if they GAF. You think GUber couldn't have town hall meetings with their driver partners? In Chi when they first launched they hosted regular "pizza party" type events. Except these quickly turned into angry protest mobs and ***** sessions.

The problem you see, is the Ashleigh's and Brittany's from Guber, in their very first job after graduating from Mt. Holysmoke Liberal Arts College in West Great Dung Iowa, really had no answers. For anything.

They didn't even understand the questions. Partly because many of the questions were put to them in Somali, or some such language. And partly because the questions involved highly technical issues concerning, "driving in a city". Which none of them had ever done and never will.

And they werent going to get any answers from Travis or anyone else in charge. So they solved the problem themselves. No more driver gatherings. And no phone numbers to call. And no more direct emails. (they used to give a personal uber.com email).

And magically, all of the driver "concerns" just "went away". And Ashleigh doesn't have any pizza guilt to carry around. Win-Win!
GUber Off 10/16!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

stuber said:


> As far as I know, UberPeople is the biggest driver forum. So I'm sure they watch it. Members of the media certainly know about UberPeople.
> 
> Basically, UBER doesn't have much interest in dissent from it's ranks. Obviously many customers couldn't care less whether drivers are profitable and happy.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Good idea, weakly planned/organized and poorly executed. The strike will be a non-event with little to no impact on Uber policies.
I hope I'm wrong but I'm almost certain I'm not.
Time will tell


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> According to Uber Man, some volunteers might be willing to desecrate Uber cars upon requesting a false ride in order to lure them as a part of this strike. I'm having second thoughts about working during this period but I hope it's not true.


you mean "uber *****"?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> So Uber is the root of all evil but from what im seeing... on this thread.... its drivers threatening drivers.
> 
> It is always and will continue to be people against people. Uber is controlled by people...
> 
> ...


uber you're good. sending a young girl with a cute face to say "why are you guys doing this? that's so mean". you're low uber. she's been exposed by atl2sd. uber off!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Done Uber for 3 years already, finally moving on.


how's your car?


----------



## Striking9904 (Oct 1, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


A) Nobody orders during high surge rates when they can just order Lyft or something else because it's not actually that busy in town, just busy on Uber because nobody is working except the short sighted.
B) Great idea, make more money for ONE weekend, then go back to horrible rates for the long term because you weren't bright enough to think long term. Even if you get 5x all day and night, the extra $ would be gone in a month or 2, then your back to the same BS profit that we're mad about currently. Completely foolish, plus we'll be preferring your car and canceling after 4 minutes anyway, genius.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> According to Uber Man, some volunteers might be willing to desecrate Uber cars upon requesting a false ride in order to lure them as a part of this strike.


*Uber Freedom Dispels False Allegations*


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> how's your car?


Not too bad, besides needing to change the power steering tube, its pretty good. I have a honda accord 06 so its not that new


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Not too bad, besides needing to change the power steering tube, its pretty good. I have a honda accord 06 so its not that new


Wow! sounds like you survived Uber! Congratulations you're a rare breed!


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

jrboy said:


> uber you're good. sending a young girl with a cute face to say "why are you guys doing this? that's so mean". you're low uber. she's been exposed by atl2sd. uber off!


Exposed? A lot of you guys are very paranoid thinking people are spying on you... Im sure the Uber company care very little about its partners to do that


----------



## Striking9904 (Oct 1, 2015)

Visitor said:


> Ya'll are missing the point. 1. Most Uber drivers aren't on this forum and don't know about a stryke. 2. You are not an employee you are a contractor and as such do not have employee "rights". 3. Your threats to request then cancel at 4.5 min can be mitigated. Good luck with your stryke. If I were Uber I would cancel the account of every Uber contractor that did not work in those 4 day's.


Nobody mentioned employee rights
Please research NYC cab strike
Plenty of drivers take days off. Uber has no concrete way to determine who was striking and who was out of town for the weekend. Canceling every contract simply won't happen. If you were Uber... Who cares, you're not.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Exposed? A lot of you guys are very paranoid thinking people are spying on you... Im sure the Uber company care very little about its partners to do that


Yes, we're very aware they care very little about us...

It's been documented, on this forum, numerous times, that Uber has sent emails to partners stating it's not ok, & against policy to advertise other TNC's to pax. I've received these before. I've never told pax, "Hey maybe you should order or try Lyft". Never even mentioned driving for another TNC. So why the hell am I receiving these warnings. Uber does monitor us, ask Glados. You'd be a fool not to believe that. You telling us, we shouldn't be paranoid is a red flag to me. The fact that you either are, were, or even considered working as an EMPLOYEE, for these unethical [email protected], makes me uneasy with your presence around here. In the other thread, you said "we're not the call center in miramar, it's in India" now you're telling me you never accepted the Uber partner support job. Lmao! I'm done, & have said my piece. Oct 16 you need to uber off.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> It's been documented, on this forum, numerous times, that Uber has sent emails to partners stating it's not ok, & against policy to advertise other TNC's to pax. I've received these before. I've never told pax, "Hey maybe you should order or try Lyft". Never even mentioned driving for another TNC. So why the hell am I receiving these warnings. Uber does monitor us, ask Glados. You'd be a fool not to believe that. You telling us, we shouldn't be paranoid is a red flag to me. The fact that you either are, were, or even considered working as an EMPLOYEE, for these unethical [email protected], makes me uneasy with your presence around here. In the other thread, you said "we're not the call center in miramar, it's in India" now you're telling me you never accepted the Uber partner support job. Lmao! I'm done, & have said my piece. Oct 15 you need to uber off.


Ive personally let riders know about Lyft while doing Uber.... Im sure the Uber updates that were done months ago can sense when Uber and Lyft are both running... its simple software....

I am free to chose to work wherever the hell I want and quit if I chose to... If you must know I got offered a much better position FT....

A lot of places are unethical so we should all quit and live in the forest.....Ive worked in several dog boarding place where animals are mistreated an dpeople still work there out of need. Money controls most peoples lives. I quit those jobs and was are fired once for confronting those companies AND because its not a big deal for me to be homeless and live in my car. I dont have a family, commitments or children to deal with so I can do that.

Feel free to block me due to my "uneasy presence". I dont give a rats ass.

It is well known that people in India are offered shitty job positions because its cheaper... call centers are a big one and most people are aware of this.

Well in that case we should all live paranoid lives. The government and the aliens know what we do at all times and God watches me take shits too....

Too many people lack common sense and the ability to recognize their mistakes. I chose to learn from interaction with others and admit my faults so my conscience is clear. Yes, I needed work to cover some last minute expenses and applied to a place that was hiring and got the job but chose a different position with benefits and full time hours. Everyone has had this experience or something similar. Trying to survive and do things out of need is not a crime...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Exposed? A lot of you guys are very paranoid thinking people are spying on you... Im sure the Uber company care very little about its partners to do that


Mmmm ok. So  Glados has just gone rogue then?


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Mmmm ok. So  Glados has just gone rogue then?


Meaning? Sorry but I really didnt get it lol


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Mmmm ok. So  Glados has just gone rogue then?


Exactly. He's the only roach that crawled out. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yes, we're very aware they care very little about us...
> 
> It's been documented, on this forum, numerous times, that Uber has sent emails to partners stating it's not ok, & against policy to advertise other TNC's to pax. I've received these before. I've never told pax, "Hey maybe you should order or try Lyft". Never even mentioned driving for another TNC. So why the hell am I receiving these warnings. Uber does monitor us, ask Glados. You'd be a fool not to believe that. You telling us, we shouldn't be paranoid is a red flag to me. The fact that you either are, were, or even considered working as an EMPLOYEE, for these unethical [email protected], makes me uneasy with your presence around here. In the other thread, you said "we're not the call center in miramar, it's in India" now you're telling me you never accepted the Uber partner support job. Lmao! I'm done, & have said my piece. Oct 15 you need to uber off.


it's Oct 16 th at 5 pm


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

jrboy said:


> it's Oct 16 th at 5 pm


My bad, lol...


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am a very very part time driver. However this gig has opened my eyes to those trying to make a living. I will stand with you all the strike weekend. Good luck!


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


If you pick a scab it won't heal.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> Thats funny. I actually took a different job and declined the Uber partner support rep. I just dislike people getting harassed in general. Regardless of where you work no one likes or enjoys being harassed.


Some people get paid to suffer the "harassment".


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Some people get paid to suffer the "harassment".


true. *****s.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Some people get paid to suffer the "harassment".


Let's gooooooo! Welcome back!...


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

331303 said:


> Have fun getting fired because of low ratings due to surge. I can already hear the comments sections of your account.
> 
> "10x surge what bull****" 1 star
> "if im paying this much i should be getting pick up in a helicopter" 1 star
> ...


No one is going to pick u up. 
We will not drive cheap bastards.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


You can have them all.
Where are you going to be driving? 
So we can send you our pings.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> Im sure the Uber company care very little about its partners


Ex****ingactly!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

just got home. did like 9 trips. 4 were minimum trips. $2.40. fml. can't wait till Oct 16th to come around.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Exactly. He's the only roach that crawled out. I'm sure there's more.


Here are some that I can think of from my post views so far: Daniel12345 LAUbermon glados. I'm sure there are others being sent in by uber as we speak. Not paranoia, it's uber conducting business as usual.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

Justinlasvegas34 said:


> Dude, duh. We don't have a ****ing boss one room away. They have a right to keep their contractors in line if they aren't doing a good job. And since when do employees make huge profits when the company does well? Only unless you own shares of the company! You're a ****ing employee not the goddamn CEO. You didn't take on NYC taxi cab companies, the CEO did. So what if he's an ass? You don't have to work for him. You are replaceable. Your worth to UBER is $150 because that's how much a referral is worth (in my city). Get your head out of your asshole and get another job if this isn't enough for you. Or better yet, start your own business. If you become successful, I'm sure as shit you ain't gonna start giving your employees 1000% raises for all their hard work.


 We are just asking for a way to make a reasonable living. Not trying to get rich quick.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> I'll be picking up the X10 surge lol. Go ahead and strike if you want, but a man has to make money some way. Even with a part time job.


 10x surge... atleast you agree the strike will work. if we can get the surge to get that high we'll know we can do it again. if our demands are not met we can always create the surge so that we can all make money. like you said, "a man has to make money some way".


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's an idea. Why don't we all give out referral cards to everyone we meet, promote the crap out of Uber, get everybody in the world to know about it and use it. Then we'll be so busy that as one person is exiting the car, another will be pinging us. It's not the amount of money per mile that's the problem, it's the amount of pings you get.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! How did you come out with that idea?

I am looking for:
*$7.00 minimum local ride,
*$1.75 per mile
*$0.45 per min.
*At least $2.25 to start the ride
*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.
* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business. 
*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.
*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip. 
*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.
* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.
*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.
*Cancellation fee $7.00
*Extra stops $7.00 each.
*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats *No cows/pigs/snakes.

Current rates are not acceptable at all.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I've never lacked for uber pings. That is not at all the problem. 

In fact, I profit much more with lyft (just posted an analysis in the RDU forum) despite longer time between pings & longer distance to ping.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Here's an idea. Why don't we all give out referral cards to everyone we meet, promote the crap out of Uber, get everybody in the world to know about it and use it. Then we'll be so busy that as one person is exiting the car, another will be pinging us. It's not the amount of money per mile that's the problem, it's the amount of pings you get.


When did you activate? What service tier/platform(s) do you drive? Market & Current Rate structure please? Make/model of vehicle? How many rides YTD? Approx. hpw driving on-app?
Thank you!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Here are some that I can think of from my post views so far: Daniel12345 LAUbermon glados. I'm sure there are others being sent in by uber as we speak. Not paranoia, it's uber conducting business as usual.


Yep! Check out the abundance of stupid @ss topics being created in the last couple of days. Mostly all of them are from new 1 & 2 day members.

For all you doubters out there, this is proof that this movement is viewed as a threat by Uber. Their obviously trying to disrupt this site & probably other forms of social media as well.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

I typed in Uber on Youtube and on Google, I posted the strike on every Forum I could find online. I suggest everybody go to every video on Youtube about UBER and post the strike, spread the word, post on every CNN, FOX, CNBC, ABC and any other news media you can find, spread the word keep posting on YOUTUBE, there are Uber videos with millions of views we need to bombard these areas I also donated money on the gofundme web site. People don't think you are not a power you are very powerful, with the help of the internet our message could reach the entire GLOBE.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

In seattle drivers on strike should occupy busy places , occupy curb space and hold signs.
The message would be heard loud and clear!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

These are the points that we would like to get:
*$7.00 minimum local ride,

*$1.75 per mile

*$0.45 per min.

*At least $2.25 to start the ride

*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.

* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business.

*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.

*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip.

*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.

* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.

*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.

*Cancellation fee $7.00

*Extra stops $7.00 each.

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes.

*Picture of pax should show on request.

Current rates are not acceptable at All. Otherwise *NO drivers.*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

just donated to the cause.


----------

